# scaleless ball python!!!



## champagne (Sep 28, 2013)

Scaleless Ball Python! SnakeBytesTV - YouTube 

how many time have someone posted up a hatchling missing scales or scale size variations and had it dismissed as nothing...


----------



## hayden123113 (Sep 28, 2013)

I would love to see scaleless morphs in morelia, just picture a scaleless gtp and how bright they would look.


----------



## littlemay (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't know... this just doesn't appeal to me. Taking away one of the defining characteristics of an animal seems wrong.


----------



## Shotta (Sep 28, 2013)

wow glad it worked out for brian gotta be happy with that..would be shattered if he didn't get any


----------



## champagne (Sep 28, 2013)

hayden123113 said:


> I would love to see scaleless morphs in morelia, just picture a scaleless gtp and how bright they would look.



It will probably pop up in ants first already have lucy and pieds, wont be long IMO before scaleless pop up


----------



## RedFox (Sep 28, 2013)

Scaleless death adders already exist and are pretty interesting looking.


----------



## champagne (Sep 28, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Scaleless death adders already exist and are pretty interesting looking.


 very interesting feeling too


----------



## Amelia (Sep 28, 2013)

Something ironic about discussing the tools you need to be a good snake breeder & then going on to talk about scaleless pythons.


----------



## zulu (Sep 28, 2013)

Interesting how they keep everything in those racks systems ,large burms and retics ,greens etc ,look healthy and breed .


----------



## imported_Varanus (Sep 28, 2013)

My nephew makes them all the time, out of plasticine! Does scaleless Death Adders too. What colour would you like?


----------



## treeofgreen (Sep 28, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Something ironic about discussing the tools you need to be a good snake breeder & then going on to talk about scaleless pythons.



Not really ironic at all... they are discussions..? lol

Who doesnt want to touch one? Although they creep me out abit :S


----------



## skittles-1994 (Sep 28, 2013)

They look so gorgeous, oh my gosh! So soft looking! O:


----------



## longqi (Sep 28, 2013)

zulu said:


> Interesting how they keep everything in those racks systems ,large burms and retics ,greens etc ,look healthy and breed .



POWS kept starving in concentration camps bred
Puppy farms??? Remember them??
Survival instinct makes animals breed
Their container is no real impediment to that


----------



## Lawra (Sep 28, 2013)

Wow bit behind the times, I saw this on Instagram a few weeks ago lol. 

I think is weird, retarded and somewhat gross. Like those hairless cats. *shudder*


----------



## junglepython2 (Sep 28, 2013)

What's the history of them? For there to be known hets they can't be the first scaleless ball pythons.


----------



## hayden123113 (Sep 28, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> What's the history of them? For there to be known hets they can't be the first scaleless ball pythons.


These scaleless pythons are a product of two ball pythons that have scales on them except for their head. The scaleless pythons in this instance are a super form. There are no know hets as far as I know.


----------



## longqi (Sep 29, 2013)

hayden123113 said:


> These scaleless pythons are a product of two ball pythons that have scales on them except for their head. The scaleless pythons in this instance are a super form. There are no know hets as far as I know.



Another scaleless was captive farmed a couple of years ago
But these are the first captive bred ones


----------



## Beans (Sep 29, 2013)

I have to agree with what someone else said, changing the color of a species, like red green tree pythons, the hundreds of morphs of balls and albinos is one thing, but as cool and amazing as a scaleless snake is, I just think its kinda wrong. To take away their scales is just.....no. They have scales for a reason, not to mention the health issues that could arise from it. It just looks really freaking weird. 

But think of it this way, you breed a red elephant, with no tusks and half a trunk. People would pay to see it.


----------



## Trimeresurus (Sep 29, 2013)

Beans said:


> I have to agree with what someone else said, changing the color of a species, like red green tree pythons, the hundreds of morphs of balls and albinos is one thing, but as cool and amazing as a scaleless snake is, I just think its kinda wrong. To take away their scales is just.....no. They have scales for a reason, not to mention the health issues that could arise from it. It just looks really freaking weird.
> 
> But think of it this way, you breed a red elephant, with no tusks and half a trunk. People would pay to see it.



Scaleless snakes still have all the important scales they need for life in captivity, in the wild they wouldn't go to well.


----------



## champagne (Sep 29, 2013)

a hatchling was brought in for Africa that was missing a few scales on its head, when bred to an unrelated normal it produced another ball python missing a few scales on its head. Brian then bred them together and it turn out to have a super form which is scaleless. I like they way the colour and pattern ''pops'' on the scaleless.


----------



## Amelia (Sep 29, 2013)

Even if kept captive I'm still not sure why we put mutations that render an animal useless in their natural setting on a pedestal.

- - - Updated - - -

Oh wait, I am.. it's because aesthetics takes precedence over health & longevity.


----------



## champagne (Sep 29, 2013)

Amelia said:


> Even if kept captive I'm still not sure why we put mutations that render an animal useless in their natural setting on a pedestal.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Oh wait, I am.. it's because aesthetics takes precedence over health & longevity.



no different to an albino IMO


----------



## NickGeee (Sep 29, 2013)

If it had no scales how would it shed?


----------



## wildthings (Sep 29, 2013)

nickg said:


> If it had no scales how would it shed?


Yeah I was wondering the same thing but I imagine it will still hav the same "skin" even tho there are no scales...


----------



## champagne (Sep 29, 2013)

nickg said:


> If it had no scales how would it shed?



They still have ventral scales, so shed with no problems.


----------



## Crotalid (Sep 30, 2013)

Disgusting. Poor thing. People like Brian shouldn't be allowed to keep Royals etc, him and others just continue to ruin the snakes they have. 

Sad times. 

What's wrong with what nature gave us?


----------



## champagne (Sep 30, 2013)

Crotalid said:


> Disgusting. Poor thing. People like Brian shouldn't be allowed to keep Royals etc, him and others just continue to ruin the snakes they have.
> 
> Sad times.
> 
> What's wrong with what nature gave us?



well actually it was from a wild caught pure ball python hatchling.... so nature did give it to them lol


----------



## longqi (Sep 30, 2013)

btsmorphs said:


> well actually it was from a wild caught pure ball python hatchling.... so nature did give it to them lol




But would the wild caught hatchling have survived in the wild?
Nature has ways of fixing any mistakes
Humans love the mistakes and encourage them

Strange world


----------



## champagne (Sep 30, 2013)

longqi said:


> But would the wild caught hatchling have survived in the wild?
> Nature has ways of fixing any mistakes
> Humans love the mistakes and encourage them
> 
> Strange world



it was only missing a few scales on its head so it had a fair chance. did nature fix the adult darwin albino male found in the wild?


----------



## princessparrot (Sep 30, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Scaleless death adders already exist and are pretty interesting looking.



can you post a pic?


----------



## longqi (Sep 30, 2013)

btsmorphs said:


> it was only missing a few scales on its head so it had a fair chance. did nature fix the adult darwin albino male found in the wild?



But how many other albino Darwins were wild hatched in the last thousand years?
One adult and one young one were found
So it would be fair to assume that the albino gene existed there for xxx period of time
Nature removed most of them to protect its gene pool
Now humans breed them as fast as possible

Im not saying that this wrong to do
But how far is too far??

We breed cats dogs and reptiles with incurable problems and applaud those breeders
Exactly where do we draw the line regarding quality of life etc etc??


----------



## RedFox (Sep 30, 2013)

Not my picture. But one of the one Reedy's reptiles bred.


----------



## saximus (Oct 5, 2013)

This was just posted on Facebook for those interested. 
I'm still kind of confused as to how he knew it would be fully scaleless if the parents were only missing a few on their heads. Is this common in other species where the heterozygous animals are missing a few scales and the homos are totally scaleless?


----------



## turtle (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't think Brian knew it would be scaleless but had an inclin as he reproduced a few with 
missing scales on their head, must of bred them and kept his fingers crossed. Maybe the scales less is the super form.

Dan


----------



## BrandonVenom (Nov 23, 2013)

longqi said:


> Another scaleless was captive farmed a couple of years ago
> But these are the first captive bred ones


 
Yea, if I remember right those ones were doing good until they hit about 800g then just randomly died. Did you hear the same story?


----------



## lochie (Nov 23, 2013)

I have been watching his show for several years and he puts in enough effort to deserve this.
It will make him an absolute fortune although, however in saying that he often says in his videos if he was making little to no money as he was when he was starting out he would still be breeding so I think its amazing for him.

I would seriously love to see a pied scalelss ball python, I have no doubt they will be stunning.



I would get a scaleless death adder, however I really dislike the idea of dying and have had a phobia of death adders after an incident when I was young of grabbing what I thought was the body of a blue tongue but turned out to be a death adder not bad for a 10year old at Lake field national park. and they said white man cant jump.


----------



## NickGeee (Nov 23, 2013)

RedFox said:


> Not my picture. But one of the one Reedy's reptiles bred.



That looks amazing!, almost like velvet


----------



## bdav70 (Nov 27, 2013)

lochie said:


> grabbing what I thought was the body of a blue tongue but turned out to be a death adder.


haha i'll bet! I love snakes, but Death Adders freak me out too


----------

